# [ISPConfig 3] Wie können Email-User ihr Passwort ändern?



## Beme (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal ein Lob an ISPConfig. Sehr schönes und schlankes Tool, auf dass ich lange gewartet habe.

Eine Frage die mich seit heute umtreibt, ist, wie Email-User ihr Passwort selbst ändern können? Es kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass der "Client", welcher sämtliche Email-Accounts verwaltet, alleine die Möglichkeit hat, dies zu tun.
Der Login in ISPConfig mit Email-Adresse und PW funktioniert nicht:



> *Error*
> 
> Username contains unallowed characters or is longer then 64 characters.


Als Webmailer habe ich Roundcube installiert, auch dort gibt es keine Möglichkeit dazu. Gibt es dafür evtl. ein Plugin, mit welchem man die Passwortänderung über Courier realisieren könnte?

Danke schon mal,
Benjamin


----------



## sebastianh (8. Juli 2009)

Also soweit ich das sehe, gibt es dort keine möglichkeit. Ich habe mit selber nen Mail Interface gebastelt, welches auf die ispconfig db mit zugreift. Ist zwar alles noch sehr buggy aber schon mal schicker als SquirrelMail und macht das was ich verlange.
Habe bereits versucht das als zusätzlichen Reiter auf der Index seite von ISPconfig mit zu setzen, ging aber noch nicht so wie es sollte. Wenn das mal fertig ist wäre das evt. nen nettes add on. Ansonsten denke ich muss der client das pw zur Zeit noch ändern


----------



## Beme (8. Juli 2009)

Schade, also ist das wirklich nicht vorgesehen. Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön, denn es soll sich ja auch am besten jeder Enduser selbst z.B. auch seinen Autoresponder setzen können.

Am elegantesten fände ich dann eine Lösung über den Webmailer, denn wofür zig verschiedene Oberflächen für den Enduser, wenn es sich eh immer um die gleiche Sache dreht.

Von Squirrelmail bin ich persönlich nicht mehr so begeistert, das Ding wirkt etwas altbacken, auch wenn es sicherlich tut, was es soll. Dann schau ich mal, ob man in Roundcube was basteln kann!?

EDIT: Habe das Password Plugin, was es für Roundcube gibt, angepasst. Funktioniert wunderbar!


----------



## Beme (8. Juli 2009)

Damit auch andere was davon haben, hier eine kleine Anleitung für Roundcube..

1) Die Plugins funktionieren erst ab der Version 0.3 beta, das bedeutet, man sollte sich am besten den aktuellen svn-trunk von roundcube ziehen, dort sind dann auch direkt alle aktuellen plugins dabei, auch das "password"-plugin. Näheres hier: http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Dev_SVN

2) Dann in der  config/main.inc.php das Passwort-Plugin aktivieren:
Suche nach 

```
$rcmail_config['plugins'] = array();
```
ersetze durch

```
$rcmail_config['plugins'] = array('password');
```
3) Im Ordner plugins/password/ die config.inc.php.dist nach config.inc.php kopieren.

4) config.inc.php folgendermaßen editieren:


```
$rcmail_config['password_driver'] = 'sql';
$rcmail_config['password_db_dsn'] = 'mysql://roundcube-pw:*passwd*@localhost/dbispconfig';
$rcmail_config['password_query'] = 'UPDATE mail_user SET password = %c WHERE email = %u LIMIT 1';
```
Zur Erläuterung: Ich habe einen extra MySQL-User "roundcube-pw" erstellt, der nur Update-Rechte in der Tabelle dbispconfig hat. Ihr könnt auch die User/Passwort-Kombination von ISPConfig nehmen, wenn ihr sie denn noch wisst ;-)

Et voilà, das wars!


----------



## Quest (9. Juli 2009)

Danke für deine Anleitung.
Habs genau so versucht wie du geschrieben hast. 
Aber wenn ich dann in den Einstellungen auf den Reiter Passwort klicke bekomme ich nur eine leere weiße Seite...


----------



## Beme (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist ein PHP-Fehler, der von der config.inc.php vom Password-Plugin kommt. Du wirst irgendwo ein Anführungszeichen oder Semikolon vergessen haben. Wenn du es nicht findest, poste deine config.inc.php einfach mal, natürlich ohne realpasswort


----------



## Quest (10. Juli 2009)

Tatsache, hattest recht.
Das kommt davon wenn man - obwohl mans nicht gewohnt ist - doch mal copy&past macht...
Den SQL-String komplett abzutippen war mir zu blöd, hab den Strichpunkt vergessen...
Danke ^^


----------



## cracksilver (18. Okt. 2009)

hallo Beme

sorry das ich da noch einmal anhänge....

...hatte auch nach so einem plugin gesucht und es hat auch alles funktioniert bis auf diese Fehlermeldung nach der Änderung des PWs:

*DB Error in /home/www/web222/html/roundcube/program/include/rcube_mdb2.php (100):* _doConnect: [Error message: unable to establish a connection]
[Native code: 0]
 ** mysql(mysql)://usr_web222_3:xxx@netzpartner.ch?new_link=true/

xxx ist mein Datenbankpasswort für den user usr_web222_3

habe das auch schon mal mit @localhost statt der realdomain probiert, kommt aber das gleiche Problem dabei raus...

Auszug aus der config.inc.php:

```
$rcmail_config['password_db_dsn'] = 'mysql://usr_web222_3:xxx@netzpartner.ch';
$rcmail_config['password_query'] = 'UPDATE mail_user SET password = %c WHERE email = %u LIMIT 1';
```
Irgendwie hat er keine DB Anbindung oder was könnte das sonst sein? Habe ich da komplett was falsch verstanden...?


gruss greg


----------



## Beme (18. Okt. 2009)

Hm, du hast das glaube ich nicht richtig konfiguriert....

Hier muss noch der Name der ISPConfig-Datenbank rein (dbispconfig):


```
$rcmail_config['password_db_dsn'] = 'mysql://usr_web222_3:xxx@netzpartner.ch/[B]dbispconfig[/B]';
```
Und der dort angegebene Datenbankbenutzer muss mindestens UPDATE-Rechte auf auf diese Tabelle haben (kann man bsp. mit phpMyAdmin anpassen)!


----------



## cracksilver (20. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Beme

also nun mal vorab... ich habe anfangs nicht den ganzen Beitrag gelesen und bin davon ausgegangen dass dies für Roundcube gilt... "schande über mich" und habe erst jetzt gesehen das hier ja von ISPConfig die Rede ist.....

oder ist das vom Code her egal? 

Was ist den dieser letzte Teil im Code: 
*dbispconfig*
ist dies der Datenbankname oder wie sieht das aus? Sorry die dämliche Frage aber bin nicht so der Hirsch in solchen Sachen...

Danke fürs Verständnis 
greg


----------



## Beme (20. Okt. 2009)

Ja klar ist das hier für Roundcube  Aber die Emailpasswörter werden in der MySQL-Datenbank von ISPConfig verwaltet! Wenn Du Emails vom Server abholen willst fragt der courier-imapd oder courier-pop3d die Passwörter auch aus der ISPConfig-Datenbank zum Abgleich ab.

Folglich musst Du Roundcube dazu bringen, die Passwörter in der Datenbank von ISPConfig zu ändern. Das dort abgelegte Passwort gilt dann für Postfix (SMTP) und Courier-IMAP/POP3 (Roundcube connected ja auch einfach per IMAP).

"dbispconfig" ist der Standard-Datenbankname von ISPConfig, wenn Du den nicht während der Installation geändert hast, gilt das auch für dich.

Folgendes

```
mysql://usr_web222_3:xxx@netzpartner.ch/dbispconfig
```
bedeutet:
Connecte zur Datenbank mit dem Namen "dbispconfig" auf dem MySQL-Server "netzpartner.ch" mit dem Benutzernamen "usr_web222_3" und dem Passwort "xxx". Normalerweise ist der MySQL-Server bei einem Single-Server-Setup aber einfach nur "localhost".


```
$rcmail_config['password_query'] = 'UPDATE mail_user SET password = %c WHERE email = %u LIMIT 1'
```
Das muss Du genau so lassen. Das bedeutet: Ändere in der Tabelle "mail_user" den Wert des Datenbankfelds "password" zu dem neuen Wert "%c", aber nur da wo das Datenbankfeld "email" gleich "%u" ist. 
%c = neues Passwort
%u = Emailadresse, welche zum Login bei Roundcube verwendet wurde.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg
Beme


----------



## cracksilver (20. Okt. 2009)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.

hmm das Problem ist in dem Fall das meine Datenbank eben nicht dbispconfig heisst sondern eben anders weil ich auf diesem Server kein ispconfig habe sonder eine webhosting bei hoststar.ch


----------



## Beme (20. Okt. 2009)

Ach so! Dann bist Du leider leider hier im Forum absolut falsch ;-) Hier dreht sich alles um ISPConfig...


----------



## cracksilver (20. Okt. 2009)

ja das tut mir leid für deine Nerven, sorry. Ich versuchs trotzdem weiter.... ich finde das schon noch irgendwie raus...

trotzdem vielen Dank für die Infos... jedenfalls bin ich schon weiter wie vorher...

greg


----------



## F4RR3LL (27. Dez. 2009)

Funktioniert wunderbar, klasse Anleitung, ich musste allerdings zu "update" noch "select" erlauben.


----------



## speedy8 (15. Dez. 2011)

*Mail-Passwort ändern über roundcube 0.4.1 und ISPConfig 3.0.3.3*

HAllo,

ich muss diesen Threat noch einmal aufgreifen in der Hoffnung, dass mir jemand sagen kann, aus welchen Gründen diese Anleitung bei mir nicht funktionieren will.

Ich habe obige Konfiguration von ISPConfig und dem Webmailer roundcube bei mir installiert. DA in einem Projekt nun mehrere Email-Postfächer eingerichtet werden sollen, und ich natürlich nicht ständig die Passwörter ändern möchte, will ich das über rouncube erledigen lassen.

Alles ganz gut und schön. Ich habe in der datei webmailer/plugins/password/config.inc.php die vorgegebenen Änderungen vorgenommen. Dann habe ich noch den DB-User roundcube-pw angelegt mit den Update- und Select-Rechten auf die Datenbank dbispconfig. Doch leider erhalte ich bei Roundcube die fehlermeldung, dass das geänderte Passwort nicht gespeichert werden kann.

Jetzt habe ich die Konfiguration auch dahingehend getestet, als dass ich einmal das mysql-root-login und -Passwort verwendet habe, doch leider mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung.

Was mache ich denn hier nur falsch?

Mfg


----------



## Till (15. Dez. 2011)

Warum verwendest Du denn nicht das roundcube ispconfig plugin, welches das Ganze "richtig" macht, indem es die ISPConfig API verwendet?


----------



## speedy8 (15. Dez. 2011)

hallo,

vielleicht stelle ich mich ja etwas blöd an,  aber könnte mir jemand sagen, wo ich dieses plugin finde?

vielen Dank.


----------



## BHD84 (16. Dez. 2011)

Download | ISPConfig.de

ganz unten. Erweiterungen für roundcube und squirrelmail


----------



## speedy8 (17. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

ok, bin eigentlich nach Anleitung vorgegangen und habe mir das Plugin via svn runtergeladen und nach der Anleitung konfiguriert.

Jetzt erhalte ich aber bei der Passwort-Änderung folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Soap Error: looks like we got no XML document"

woran kann das jetzt wieder liegen?

Mfg


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2011)

Frag am besten mal im plugin thread im englischen forum nach.


----------



## mcbill (29. März 2012)

*Passwort wird nicht korrekt geändert*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich "kämpfe" hier auch gerade mit dem Passwort-Plugin von Roundcube (Version 0.5.3) in Kombination mit ispconfig (Version 3.0.3.2).

Ich habe die config für das passwort-plugin angepasst:

$rcmail_config['password_db_dsn'] = 'mysql://ispconfig:_PASSWORT_@localhost/dbispconfig';

und

$rcmail_config['password_query'] = 'UPDATE mail_user SET password=%c WHERE email = %u LIMIT 1';

Wenn ich nun das Passwort ändere, meldet Roundcube einen Erfolg und ich sehe, dass der entsprechende Eintrag in der Tabelle mail_user in der iSPconfig-DB geändert wurde. 

Wenn ich nun das Passwort (ohne mich auszuloggen) erneut zu ändern versuche, muss ich das gerade neu gesetzte Passwort als "Aktuelles Passwort" verwenden (was zu erwarten war). Melde ich mich aber ab versuche mich neu anzumelden, dann muss ich das ursprüngliche Passwort (vor allen Änderungen) verwenden, das neue funktioniert nicht.

Habe ich mich erfolgreich angemeldet und versuche erneut mein Passwort zu ändern, muss ich das auch wieder mit dem "alten" Passwort machen.

Werden die Passworte an mehreren Orten gespeichert? Habe ich irgendetwas vergessen?

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende  

Danke für jede Hilfe,

Michael


----------



## Till (30. März 2012)

Warum verwendest Du denn nicht das ispconfig roundcube plugin? Das Plugin das Du verwendest versucht das Passwort an ISPConfig vorbbei in der DB zu ändern, so dass keine gültigen Konfigurationstransaktionen geschrieben werden. Das ISPCofig roundcube plugin im Gegensatz dazu verwendet dafür die korrekte API von ISPConfig.


----------



## mcbill (30. März 2012)

Hallo Till,

besten Dank für die rasche Antwort.
Hast Du evtl. noch einen Link, wo ich das plugin finden kann?

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Till (30. März 2012)

Gehe zu:

ISPConfig - OpenSource Linux Server Administration > Ispconfig 3 > Download, dort findest Du diesen Link 

Overview - ISPConfig 3 - Roundcube - web wack creation - Bugs


----------



## mcbill (30. März 2012)

*Es will noch nicht so recht ...*

Hallo Till,  nochmals danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe ispconfig und roundcube auf die aktuellen Versionen aktualisiert und die plugins nach Anleitung installiert.  Sobald ich diese jedoch aktiviere, kann ich mich nicht mehr in roundcube anmelden. Deaktiviere ich die plugins, funktioniert die Anmeldung wieder.  Hast Du eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?  Danke!


----------



## mcbill (4. Apr. 2012)

*Keiner eine Idee?*

Hallo liebes Forum,

hat niemand eine Idee oder Lösungsvorschlag zu meinem Problem?
Sind weiterreichende Informationen nötig?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Till (4. Apr. 2012)

Das roundcube plugin ist ja ein externes Projekt und hat ein eigenes Forum auf seiner Webseite. Ich würde an Deuner Stelle mal dort posten, denn der Entwickler des Plugins liest in den ispconfig Foren wahrscheinlich nicht alle posts.


----------



## Horfic (8. Apr. 2012)

Wenn das einloggen nicht mehr geht, dann hast du das autoselect plugin geladen und nicht konfiguriert.

Deaktiver es in roundcube und login geht wieder.


----------



## ma-mm (23. Apr. 2018)

Inzwischen lässt sich das über ISPconfig selber lösen, indem mal Mailadresse und Passwort statt des Backendlogins angibt. Nur als kleine Info für diejenigen die selber suchen


----------

